# No 50-Pounder



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Went to Alaska to fish reds and trophy King Salmon on the Kenai River this past week. Tried to get a King over 50 pounds. 47 and change was my biggest.

50 lbs is a trophy King Salmon in all of Alaska, except the Kenai River, where 75 lbs is considered a trophy. The world record is 97 lbs 4 oz. Good grief.

Caught Kings, Rainbows, Dolly Varden, Flounder, and many nice reds (Sockeye).

Rained everyday and seen the sun for 10 minutes in 8 days. blah, blah, blah





































Note the waterproof-zippered waders. The zipper hasn't leaked yet after 1 1/2 years!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Excellent trip!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice. I wish I were there throwing some flies! Great pics.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's combat fishing.

I'm going up in the Uintas and chase brookies in the beaver ponds, relax a little.


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

Beautiful fish. Congratulations.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Man that is my dream trip right there. Looks like a blast. I would much rather be in alaska in the nice cool temps, rain & scenery like that then in this 100 degree state anyday. Awesome fish & im truely jealous


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

King Sausage? :wink: 

Nice body count. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

Nice fish! It is the best place on earth!


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice fish! did you run into any bears?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Unreal fishing Goob!! How do you like your Salmon anyway?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Oaks said:


> Nice fish! did you run into any bears?


We ran into a black bear cub while we were walking the highway picking up litter.

Seen 6 brown bears on Kenai Peninsula rivers from an airplane.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Unreal fishing Goob!! How do you like your Salmon anyway?


Doing summersaults on the end of my 10wt.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

:roll: And when they're expired?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Simms G4 waders and a Martin multiplier reel... how sweet is that! Nice chromers


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Great report and fish! Those Kenai kings are something else. More motivation to get back to Alaska, even though I just got back from there a couple weeks ago.

Can you still catch kings like that if you just have Simms classic guide waders (like mine) instead of the G4's? :wink:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> It's combat fishing.


Combat fishing is right!! I cant believe how those people line up that way, makes it a little difficult to cast. Did you get in any fights?

Those kings are dandys, makes the ones I caught in the Kasilov look like minnows.

Good on ya goob!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Simms G4 waders and a Martin multiplier reel... how sweet is that! Nice chromers


Ah.....the reel is a #425 Alvey salt water fly reel, holds 500 yards of 30lb backing or 300 yards of 50lb mono. Has a 9-disc drag. It's a knuckle-bustin brute.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

[quote="fatbass................Did you train the cub to pick up litter? That's awesome! [/quote]

Coulda worded that differently...good grief!!  I edited the statement, thanks :lol:

The bear cub came squirting out of the thick woods and ran across the road between us and the truck. So we were a little anxious walking back to the truck when we cleaned the other side of the road.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Great report and fish! Those Kenai kings are something else. More motivation to get back to Alaska, even though I just got back from there a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Can you still catch kings like that if you just have Simms classic guide waders (like mine) instead of the G4's? :wink:


Oh yeah

Geeze, G4s have a water-proof zipper......amazing, just amazing.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice report, I would love to do some of that, though frankly I am more likely to be wandering around in the hinterlands with a gun than a fly rod.
I just prefer things that go boom. 
HOWEVER, I *do* love to fish also and a cast and blast up there would be in the top three things that I want to do, right up there with an african safari, and Megan Fox. :twisted:

I can't decide if I am more _impressed_ that you go to Alaska and pick up other peoples trash, or _*DEPRESSED*_ that it is necessary even there. Humans suck! :roll:

Well most of them anyway, people like you make up for a lot. :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> :roll: And when they're expired?


I like salmon:
1) baked
2) smoked
3) poached
4) patties or loaf
5) canned


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

3) poached[/quote]
WTF! :shock: j/k :mrgreen: looks like a great trip.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

middlefork said:


> 3) poached


WTF! :shock: j/k :mrgreen: looks like a great trip.[/quote]

poached fish:

a) Suspend fish over boiling water. The steam cooks the fish.
or: 
b) Bring seasoned water to a boil. Turn heat down. Cook fish briefly in hot water.

Cover hot poached fish with butter, lemon juice and your choice of spices.

I poach whole brookies until the eyes turn white. Meat will then come off of the bones.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't quote me, but I think it's illegal to poach fish in Utah.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Don't quote me, but I think it's illegal to poach fish in Utah.


 :rotfl: That's a goodun'.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Soon as I left Kenai the sun came out and the fishing got better. My friend's son caught this huge king salmon out of "my" seat in the boat!!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great post!!! Thanks for the report and Pictures. You're living my dream!!! :mrgreen:


----------

